#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [聚會] 最終更新日1122[聚會]桃園場次 12月份

## 提斯蘿蘭特

本來預定為11月的最後的禮拜六日
由於干涉到了海豚要去台中
所以改道12月的3日4日
目前報名者如下
提斯羅蘭特
狐狸
阿米
小黑豹\r
wildcheetah
(以上都是兩天一夜)
小芬 兩天參加 當天不住宿
雄仔會再第一天晚上來給我撲倒
咪汪 會來看大家 但是不會玩
食老 第一天 確認會露臉一下


"食老"由於時間不確認 "可能"只參加禮拜天的當天來回
"提魯斯"要時間快到時候才確認
"海豚"未確認
"沙狼"未確認
"克爾&KUBI"未確認
"稚氣*喵"未確認
"狼豪"第一天參加 後續確認中
目前人數只有這樣

十二月三日 禮拜六
中午全體到松山火車站集合
到我家放下第二天行李 
"如果自己想先去木柵 是OK的 不過回頭要拿行李會很麻煩
如果你是沒行李者(第一天不住宿者) 可以自己先去木柵"

沒下雨=>木柵
下雨=>西門町
(以上為預定)

提斯手機:0915 295 256
有意外者可以奪命連環摳我 因為我手機聲音很大...(炸)
預定7點之前要到沙狼家放下行李
在開始吃晚餐\r
(或是到車站時候先吃呢?)
迷路者可以使用3次通知提斯 服務 使用完畢後手機自動銷毀(開玩笑的..)


禮拜六的晚餐有兩種選項

A:一起出去吃便宜東西 省時間 省力 (但是花錢)
B:下午幾個陪我去買菜 一起煮飯 (省錢 但是廢力 花時)
當天如果不想出門 只想呆在沙狼家的
可以玩他的PS2跟X BOX
或是跟我玩遊戲(炸)

禮拜天我會請海豚跟沙狼告訴我們做哪些車子可以到海豚家
因為我想請海豚去迎接當天來回的人
至於第二天 來回人 要哪裡集合 我會再問海豚哪裡比較好 


禮拜天的行程
預定下午一點多 全體到齊
沒下雨=>烤肉 
下雨=>火鍋
以上的材料費均為大家一起出錢
還有吃完要幫忙打掃 不要造成別人的不便
當天順便幫 海豚大人 慶生^^~
有禮物的可以準備一下喔~~



注意事項:
參加本活動者 請注意自身安全 (行動上)
請勿購買酒給未成年喝
請勿吸煙 (很多人都不喜歡) 想抽的請自己到陽台或是出外在抽囉^^"
不論在誰家 都要幫忙整理善後打掃 請勿躲避 否則遭阿魯巴刑罰
請勿打鬧喧嘩鬧事 小心被提斯拍照片放到網路上
請不要討厭來聚會的人來參加這場聚會後 還惡意攻擊那些人
------------------------------
帶的東西清單
數位相機  (隨你帶不帶)
皮包 (廢話)
手機 (方便連絡)
紙跟筆 (如果有人要現場畫獸可以用)
有關獸系相關物品 (炫耀用..看你帶不帶)

隨時請住一 昂貴物品在不再身上!!!!!
如果發現不見 如果是公共場合  我們大家要一起回去找數分鐘
如果是在我家 或是沙狼家之類
我會執行搜身!! 
(雖然不太可能到這種地步...)

----------


## sanari

要在我家過夜的獸
這只是我屋主小小的要求啦
希望能注意以下幾點
*1.貴重物品及現錢，請自己保管好，最好可以隨身攜帶，我不想到時不見了或是怎樣了，造成大家的不愉快*
*2.請自備個人的盥洗用具，如牙刷、毛巾、浴巾等，我家的牙膏（高露潔）、洗髮精跟沐浴乳等消耗物是有提供*
*3.如果有獸也想要騎車來我家或是要我載到我家來（限一名）的話（車程約５０分左右，開車也差不多是這個時間），最好是早一點約時間，在沒約的情況下，我大約會在２號下午就先過去了*
*4.我家的大門及電梯是要有門禁卡才能出入的，所以大家出入會有點不便*
*5.冰箱裡的飲料是可以喝的，不用問我說能不能喝，至於冷凍庫裡的東西，我大約有一週沒去看了，不知道結冰柱的情況如何*
*6.我家禁菸哦，所以有抽菸的獸友們，請忍耐一下吧*
*7.如果有要喝酒的獸友啊，請不給未成年獸喝*
*8.桃園我不是很熟，不要問我那裡有好玩的地方*

----------


## 修諾斯

能過夜真好...小提還沒去別人家過夜的經驗呢...
(心：父母不准...)
高三生活趕快飛走阿~飛走阿！
人家也想快樂的出遊~不要一回到現實就是掉書海~orz

----------


## sanari

> 能過夜真好...小提還沒去別人家過夜的經驗呢...
> (心：父母不准...)
> 高三生活趕快飛走阿~飛走阿！
> 人家也想快樂的出遊~不要一回到現實就是掉書海~orz


嗯
我到目前為止．．．
只有去過幼狼家過夜過３次外（第一次至第三次，被幼狼一人獨包了）
就沒有去過其他人家過夜過了
orz
我也沒好到那去，除了以前畢旅跟學校的幹部研習會可以在外面過夜外
幾乎沒有在朋友同學家過夜過
以前（國小及國中）晚上７點前沒回家的話，一回去什麼都不問就一直罵
然後大專後，過晚上１１點還沒回到家，就索命連環扣了，問我在那，幾點回家

----------


## PandaTwo

> 作者: 提魯斯‧特奴
> 
> 能過夜真好...小提還沒去別人家過夜的經驗呢...
> (心：父母不准...)
> 高三生活趕快飛走阿~飛走阿！
> 人家也想快樂的出遊~不要一回到現實就是掉書海~orz
> 
> 
> 嗯
> ...


這是差不多的宿命吧～
^^

話說，真到別人家過夜～
我好像也只去過幼狼和沙狼的而已～
（沙狼的也只去過一次，幼狼的還比較多次～XD）

咪汪、狐狸和海豚就比較幸福了～
去過好多人的家住過哦～（幸福是這樣比的嗎？XD）
^^
嗯嗯～
海豚光我家就住過三個地方～XD

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

我至今去過很多人家住宿過了^^
我媽媽一直很開放我出去住
不過都要通報就是了
高三時候 我還是一樣一直到處趴趴造
我媽不關心我功課@_@ (他知道我討厭讀書 所以都只看我工作技術好不好)

阿..提魯斯不能過夜阿..不能抱著睡囉..O_Q

(小聲:人家還是很喜歡僕人...)

----------


## 芬狼

剛好那禮拜考完斷考XD
兩天都可以去><
可是不能過夜==
反正我家住在桃園XD

----------


## 狐狸

不如第一天早上去木柵....................
然後去晶晶...
如果玩到5點...就在晶晶旁邊吃晚餐...

大家要省錢請提斯展廚藝的話...
可以先座40分鐘的電車到達內壢火車站...旁邊就是家樂福~...採購後再步行20分鐘到沙狼家
休息+吃晚餐.........


晚上如果交通工具足夠的話可以去逛夜市....或者是大家可以休息.........



第二天下午一點去海豚爺家烤肉......



這樣的行程如何???......

我可不想要大老遠花好多錢去桃園只是第一天看別人打電動..第二天去烤肉...而已呀...
感覺好不值得也好無聊說...............................

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

我是都OK阿...最後一個禮拜前我會整理完形成
畢竟目前還只是預定的狀態

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

第一天:
有住宿的 到松山火車站 中午時候集合 
到俺家放下行李後

A:去動物園
B:去西門町
下午改成到晶晶休息 一邊聊天  下午5點多 沒住宿的這時候可以先離席 要住宿的到我家拿走行李 在一起做松山車站 到沙狼家  
這樣大家有意見嗎?
不過!!
別邊來的人
就必須在花錢來台北跟桃園^^"

----------


## 狼嚎

原來現在有台北的行程阿...
如過要來台北的話...我就來亂入啦XDDDDD
可是...如過要去西門町或木柵的話...
我只知道該怎麼去...不知道有什麼好玩的XDD(遭毆死)
迷：你在台北住個7年多了 你還不知道有什麼地方可以去的嘛??
嚎：沒有啦...我...比較不常出去啦...(再遭毆死)
<若父母同意 就"有可能"可以住宿...>

----------


## 克爾

咱們一起去木柵，給動物們看吧XD
(人到動物園看動物，獸到動物園給動物看XD)

(目前還不確定是否能去~_~)

----------


## sanari

很抱歉
我桃園的家那一帶就是沒什麼好逛的
要去比較熱鬧的地方
就必須有交通工具
誰叫我家那是落後地帶
orz

----------


## 咪汪

咪汪前提說一句~

我只會去看你們而已~
不會陪你們玩~

因為我12月想下台中

----------


## 食老TPOA

唉呀ㄧ▽ㄧ"
第一天要到台北啊
那小生可能會露面一下下X3(只是可能啊~)
誰叫那天剛好要上課|||OTL...............

----------


## wildcheetah

我兩天都能去，住宿視最終地點決定，投完票就可以去了。

感謝選舉讓我可以和教授請假。

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

TO wildcheetah
好的 已經加入
---------
目前第一天確認流程
12:00 松山火車站 "前站集合"
Q:如何分辨前後站?
A:後站有肯德基 前站有康是美 這樣會比較好認

12:30預訂全體集合
給大家30分鐘緩衝時間

12:45 到我家放下行李 
(此時要偷資料的要快! 趕快燒光碟)

--
往木柵
--
13:05 要坐車
坐車選項:公車611 需要約50~60分中車程 需要車資24元 好處是大家可以坐在一起 不容易迷路 但是速度慢
 捷運(需再轉捷運) 車資約3X元 需要30分鐘車程 優點是快 缺點怕有人迷路 人潮多

(建議是捷運....)
14:00 大概這時候會全體到木柵 玩到5:30 但是由於怕人潮多 有人會餓
所以請記得 要自己帶食物!! 中途不去餐廳之類吃飯

--
去西門町
--
限定捷運
約13:30就可以到
中途可以到吃飯地方休息
--

(會隨時更改 請隨時注意公告)

----------


## 狼嚎

> 往木柵
> --
> 13:05 要坐車
> 坐車選項:公車611 需要約50~60分中車程 需要車資24元 好處是大家可以坐在一起 不容易迷路 但是速度慢
>  捷運(需再轉捷運) 車資約3X元 需要30分鐘車程 優點是快 缺點怕有人迷路 人潮多
> 
> (建議是捷運....)
> 14:00 大概這時候會全體到木柵 玩到5:30 但是由於怕人潮多 有人會餓
> 所以請記得 要自己帶食物!! 中途不去餐廳之類吃飯
> ...


OK~如果要去以上地方的話 那我就直接過去了~
至於以後的行程呢??目前還沒與家人報備...
若不行就只能在台北亂入

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

感謝QB通知 告知了更快到木柵的方法
只要20分鐘 (我家開始計算)
車費需要24元

行程我會在更改 請隨時注意

----------


## 台灣黑熊

如果"交通工具"允許是可以去看場電影啦~XD(不要打我>~<")
不錯的電影院在遙遠的"大江"
本獸是認為那裡的電影院"座椅"很好~XD
如果幸運可以到大廳的看
坐在正中央感覺也很棒說~XDDD

不過光一場消費就...bbb

看完電影還可以在裡面晃晃~然後回來還可以在夜市晃晃

P.S以上純屬各人建議~可以不採計~喵~XD(炸)

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

第一天圖程表
我做很爛..別嫌我 ˊˋ

----------


## 虎兒

別忘記我這隻住在木柵的獸~!
看到大家都想來木柵...嗯...
大家好像都知道哪裡有好玩的...
我是想把大家帶到地下街那邊啦
帶你們去武器店啦...答應老闆娘了...(哭)

但是我還是得看看那天是否有勤務才能決定是否要去
如果我去了...你們絕對認的出我(10/29有去獸聚的獸都知道)
當天衣著可能會是長袖...也可能無袖(找死)
反正...超超超~~~希望跟大家一起去玩的啦~!!!

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

原預定 下雨  去西門町的事情
內容追加 去 晶晶餐廳吃飯

禁止事項:
旁邊有18禁書店 所以18歲以下的人 不准給我去!!否則被我虐待

沒下雨 去動物園的時候
請記得 自己攜帶簡單的食物(如麵包，餅乾，礦泉水)
中途不去餐廳吃飯 只去休息的地方 各自拿出食物吃
原因是動物園食物可貴呢..

TO 虎兒
亂不亂入我無所謂
不過行程還是主要由我來安排

地下街中途不會經過
恐怕有點困難

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

聚會最終通知將會於下禮拜一給大家完全的行程跟內容
名單確認將於禮拜三(確定會來的)
不確定會來將會列入亂入名單~

----------


## 狼嚎

確定了~~可以去兩天XDD!!
還真怕爸媽會問太多呢...
反正我用"國中同學"的名義出去玩啦~~
希望不要有任何差錯...期待下禮拜!

----------


## sanari

耶～～～
不是說名單星期三要出來嗎？
什麼還沒出來
名單．．．要快確認哦
不要用修改的
直接再PO一個文或主題比較好吧

能先給一下要來的名單嗎？
反正這人數不多，是住我家．．．
在報名截止日還是可以增加或減少的說

P.S：人大多的話，可能必須有人要犧牲一下哦～～趴地板．．．orz

----------


## 狼嚎

> P.S：人大多的話，可能必須有人要犧牲一下哦～～趴地板．．．orz


趴地板報名
如果真的人太多我就來趴地板吧XDD
(來嘗試趴地板睡覺的感覺XDD)
迷：你有病阿

----------

